# Let's talk Protein Bars / Meal Replacement Bars



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

Disclaimer: I'm not advocating a diet consisting entirely of fawking protein bars and I'm not supposing that a meal replacement bar > a conventional meal consisting of "real food". 

This thread is about the poor bastards like myself who sometimes struggle to get meals in due to work (eg. tough to leave the job site, find a refrigerator and / or microwave to prep that chicken and rice). Protein / meal replacement bars seems a reasonable alternative. 

So which brands do you prefer and why?

I've been a fan of the Tri-o-Plex Bars for some time. The "Bursting Peanut Butter" gets me nearly 400 calories, 26 grams protein and 36 grams of carbs. Decent macros for a meal replacement, and they taste ok (nice soft texture & the peanut butter actually tastes like peanut butter). 

What's your go-to meal replacement when you need to eat on the run?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2013)

I had a supreme peanut butter and jelly bar that was so damn good I bought a whole case... It took me a month for my bowels to return to normal though. I avoid bars simply because my stomach hates them. I always get terrible heartburn too...  Any store that sells those bars, also sells whole milk. In emergencies, I just grab a quart of whole milk and chug.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

not a fan of the bars.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 5, 2013)

theres a monster bar I ate....between meals but I didnt skip the following meal.  so....still ate 7 times a day and bars in between.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 5, 2013)

As much as I am NOT a fan of P90X they have a pretty good protein bar. 240 Cals, 20 grams protein, and 34 grams carbs.  No running to the toilet after. 

Damn POB lol wtf?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have yet to find a protein bar that doesn't taste like pure hell.  i hate those things.  i'll stick to the occasional can of tuna between meals.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 5, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I have yet to find a protein bar that doesn't taste like pure hell.  i hate those things.  i'll stick to the occasional can of tuna between meals.



Pob's right. The Supreme ones taste awesome. The chocolate and pretzel flavor is good too


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 5, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I have yet to find a protein bar that doesn't taste like pure hell.  i hate those things.  i'll stick to the occasional can of tuna between meals.



did this for the longest....it just got old for me carring around a can opener in the car.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Pob's right. The Supreme ones taste awesome. The chocolate and pretzel flavor is good too



Going to have to look into this chocolate and pretzel flavor. I can't always get to my cooler when we get a break so I need something I can keep in my pocket. Thanks Mate!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Pob's right. The Supreme ones taste awesome. The chocolate and pretzel flavor is good too




I came when I ate that one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2013)

Seeker said:


> As much as I am NOT a fan of P90X they have a pretty good protein bar. 240 Cals, 20 grams protein, and 34 grams carbs.  No running to the toilet after.
> 
> Damn POB lol wtf?




Don't wtf me bro when you're eating the friggin beach body ones... kweer


----------



## PFM (Oct 5, 2013)

Processed food is very hard to digest and absorb. Bars and shakes are Industry marketing. I only use them for emergency (traveling).


----------



## Seeker (Oct 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't wtf me bro when you're eating the friggin beach body ones... kweer



Lol huh? I didn't buy the damn things. My sister in law is into that p90x crap and she asked me to try one of those bars. I was surprised, it was pretty good and the ingredients were pretty healthy.  Lol bastard


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought a box of those peanut butter pretzel ones. I'm gonna eat 'em all wearing a speedo and covered in tanning oil while thinking about PoB.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 5, 2013)

POB hit it on the head...the Supreme bars are fawking awesome. Its like an orgasim in your mouth practically. Though I must say...hated th PB&J one. Choc Pretzel, PB Crunch, and some other ( I forget), they are awesome. Cookies and Creme is alright


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I bought a box of those peanut butter pretzel ones. I'm gonna eat 'em all wearing a speedo and covered in tanning oil while thinking about PoB.



Savage,
 I use to cut the big ones in half and put them in 2 snack bags. I could not eat the whole thing at once or I would have trouble seeing a man about a horse if you know what I mean. Plus I could not stop eating it till it was gone.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Savage,
> I use to cut the big ones in half and put them in 2 snack bags. I could not eat the whole thing at once or I would have trouble seeing a man about a horse if you know what I mean. Plus I could not stop eating it till it was gone.



Good call on the split. May try this.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bars are junk. I pack a mini cooler or insulated lunch box and eat my shit cold if I have to.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Bars are junk. I pack a mini cooler or insulated lunch box and eat my shit cold if I have to.



colts right..I dropped almost all the shakes and im gaining much better with real food


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Bars are junk. I pack a mini cooler or insulated lunch box and eat my shit cold if I have to.



Totally agree. Looking to keep a bar in me pocket for when I'm on a job site and can't get to my cooler (which has been happening a lot lately).


----------



## creekrat (Oct 6, 2013)

i'm like pfm, only eat a bar or have a shake when i have no other way to get my food


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Totally agree. Looking to keep a bar in me pocket for when I'm on a job site and can't get to my cooler (which has been happening a lot lately).



I know what you are saying about the quick meal. I must say though this lunch box isolatorfitness.com/isobag/I use the small one. and the combo of Spongys recomp diet have changed my life for the better. I know you guys that have been in the game already have the diet stuff down. I do eat everything cold, sweet pots, rice, veggies, beef.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't eat the bars. Those things taste like hammered dog shiiit and like PFM pointed out they are processed beyond belief. Bottom line; in my opion your better off stopping at Burger King.

I do carry emergency food in my truck, brief case and office. I opt for bumblebee.com/products/1/bumble-bee-prime-fillet-albacore-steaks/ along with bags of unsalted cashews and almonds. This carries me over until I can get back on track. I swear to God that tuna in the bag is amazing and its not overloaded with sodium. The only downside is its hard to find at the store. I usally by a dozen bags on amazon and when I get down to three I reorder.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 10, 2013)

or just make your own..


----------



## Marshall (Oct 19, 2013)

Promax bars are a good buy for snack.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 19, 2013)

Good cookie replacement, Cliff White Chocolate Macadamia Nut with Milk that has sweetener in it.


----------



## powermaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Detour bars are not bad. 30g protein but it a good size bar also


----------



## atticus84 (Oct 26, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I don't eat the bars. Those things taste like hammered dog shiiit and like PFM pointed out they are processed beyond belief. Bottom line; in my opion your better off stopping at Burger King.
> 
> I do carry emergency food in my truck, brief case and office. I opt for http://www.bumblebee.com/products/1/bumble-bee-prime-fillet-albacore-steaks/ along with bags of unsalted cashews and almonds. This carries me over until I can get back on track. I swear to God that tuna in the bag is amazing and its not overloaded with sodium. The only downside is its hard to find at the store. I usally by a dozen bags on amazon and when I get down to three I reorder.



I agree. Those bars are horrible. I keep pb, protein powder and the bags of tuna in my truck just incase I somehow get separated from my cooler.


----------



## jackparker (Oct 30, 2013)

Protein bars are rich in protein and they are easily available. With them your body can get various essential things as there is a proper ratio of nutrients in them. BCAA’s are branched chain amino acids and every person who does training has a motive to become stronger and faster. To see the effective result with training sessions supplements are also necessary that will help in giving something extra to your body. There are various types of supplements such as protein supplements, creatine, whey, etc.
BCAA’s contain all those leucine, valine and isolecuine. We cannot get everything from the food that we eat on regular basis,so with such supplements you can add all those without any problem. I have also started Usp Labs modern bcaa plus powder which is amino acid supplement with an amazing taste. I think one should take supplements only after consultation from a health expert or from a physician as they are expert and can suggest you the right thing according your body. Leucine increases the insulin level in our body and makes your body fit. The expert told me to take 1 scoop of powder with 20 ounce of water and for more effective results one can take it after training session too.


----------



## whitelml (Oct 30, 2013)

Hands down supreme bars.   Pb n j is the shit


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 30, 2013)

Protein bars, powders, bcaa all that shit is a waste of money


----------

